# Take the Yankee/Dixie Quiz



## biggandyy (Oct 9, 2008)

The Yankee or Dixie quiz

I scored a 43% Yankee (barely a yank).


----------



## Seb (Oct 9, 2008)

I scored 68% (Dixie). A definitive Southern score!

There's still some Mississippi left in me, even amongst all these Yankees down here.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 9, 2008)

That's pretty accurate. I'm originally from south/central Georgia (hint: I was born in Vidalia, the onion capital of the world!), and this was my result:



> 97% (Dixie). Is General Lee your father?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2008)

It has no provision for us wayward westerners whose families fled both the south and the north. But it scored me as 53% Dixie, probably from my Dad's mother's side.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 9, 2008)

84% (Dixie). Did you have any Confederate ancestors?

Is the response I got.


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 9, 2008)

55% (Dixie). Barely into the Dixie category.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 9, 2008)

44% Yankee


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2008)

BTW, some of the answer choices didn't include my region at all. 

The answer to the last question for me was "ball bug." We even played an entertaining form of billiards with them. You had to move fast or the balls got up and crawled away.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 9, 2008)

54% dixie, but some of them I couldn't answer, I call a drive through liquor store just that, a drive through liquor store, 

the road long side the highway, I don't use any of those terms, it's just the road long side the highway..


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 9, 2008)

87% Dixie.  My great grandfather was in the cavalry in Waul's Texas Legion.


----------



## caoclan (Oct 9, 2008)

78% (Dixie). That is a pretty strong Southern score!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 9, 2008)

I scored 91% dixie. It then asked me if General Robert E Lee was my father.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2008)

> 79% (Dixie). That is a pretty strong Southern score!



I blame it on them Yankee teachers I had in Grade School.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 9, 2008)

66% Dixie. Native Texan living near the Mason-Dixon line. Must be having a negative affect on me.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 9, 2008)

100% (Dixie). Is General Lee your father?


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 9, 2008)

Gosh, I scored 100 percent Dixie -- I was a little surprised because I know I've got some Pennsylvania in me from my parents (Hoagie? In the south that was a submarine). And working in the natural resources also has had its influence!


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 9, 2008)

I scored "a definite yankee". Why am I not surprised? I've lived in the south most of my adult live, but I was born and raised outside Chicago. Once a Chicago gal, always a Chicago gal.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 9, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Gosh, I scored 100 percent Dixie -- I was a little surprised because I know I've got some Pennsylvania in me from my parents (Hoagie? In the south that was a submarine). And working in the natural resources also has had its influence!



Down here it's a Po-Boy.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 9, 2008)

56% (Dixie). Barely into the Dixie category.

Blame Uncle Sam for my score...took the girl outta the south and turned her into a Third Culture Kid.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 9, 2008)

92% (Dixie). Is General Lee your father?

Note: If you change your mind on an answer or are clicking different answers to see what it tells you it will mess up the score. The first time I did that and it said 44% Yankee even though I put the same answers both times.


----------



## Seb (Oct 9, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Down here it's a Po-Boy.



And it's *GOOD*! 

Man, I miss food from Louisiana. Even the crawfish down here are bland.


----------



## Curt (Oct 9, 2008)

37% (Yankee). A definitive Yankee. But there's some mistake. There are few (except in Aroostook County) who are more Yankee!


----------



## Herald (Oct 9, 2008)

30% "strong" Yankee! I was worried that living 19 years south of the Mason-Dixon line would have corrupted me. Thankfully you can take the man out of the north but not the north out of the man.


----------



## Herald (Oct 9, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> BTW, some of the answer choices didn't include my region at all.
> 
> The answer to the last question for me was "ball bug." We even played an entertaining form of billiards with them. You had to move fast or the balls got up and crawled away.



Vic, you're on the left coast. You're only part of the United States because of geography!


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 9, 2008)

I scored 36% - a "definitive Yankee." No surprise...

Thanks for posting this! (I'd taken it on another message board -- just wanted to see if the questions and my answers were the same. Yep.)

Margaret


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Somehow, this rated me 55% Dixie (barely Dixie).

In the test designer mind, I think it was "rollie pollie" versus "sow bug" that did it.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 9, 2008)

Another weakness of the test - the "bug" thing. We really don't have those bugs here, but I heard my paternal grandfather (born and raised in southern Indiana) and my mother (born in Wisconsin) call them "potato bugs." I've never seen them except when vacationing and so I don't know what Michiganders call them.

"Pop" for "soda" is a Michigan "thang," I thought. If other people say it, it may be a result of people from MI losing their jobs and going elsewhere to find work and taking this peculiarity with them. A lower Michigan thing just like when someone asks you where you live and you hold up the palm of your right hand and point to a spot on it (your pinkie finger is the Leelanau Peninsula, for example...  ).

Margaret


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Oct 9, 2008)

97% Dixie


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Oct 9, 2008)

Seb said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Down here it's a Po-Boy.
> ...


 There you go!


----------



## Poimen (Oct 9, 2008)

61% Dixie.


----------



## jonmo (Oct 9, 2008)

46% Yankee (but Dixie seems to be winning by a landslide on PB)


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 9, 2008)

35%, definitive Northern. Awww, yeah! I still call it soda - when I lived in Rhode Island, I said that I wanted a pop and nobody, I mean nobody ever knew what I meant. And, by the by, Coke is a carbonated cola beverage made by the Coca-Cola Corporation or carbon ash used as a heat source to melt iron or steel -- that's it. 

I had heard of a PoBoy. Grinders on the east coast I called them and subs here in MN. The best grinders are a D'Angelos in RI, CT, MA, etc. Can't beat 'em.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2008)

Why call it the Yankee/Dixie quiz at all? There are many more regions in the States besides these two? West Coast, Eastern Seaboard, Upper Eastern Seaboard (Maine), Great Lakes, Midwest.... Southeast.... but the survey clumps everyone into these two groups. Why?


----------



## Curt (Oct 9, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> 35%, definitive Northern. Awww, yeah! I still call it soda - when I lived in Rhode Island, I said that I wanted a pop and nobody, I mean nobody ever knew what I meant. And, by the by, Coke is a carbonated cola beverage made by the Coca-Cola Corporation or carbon ash used as a heat source to melt iron or steel -- that's it.
> 
> I had heard of a PoBoy. Grinders on the east coast I called them and subs here in MN. The best grinders are a D'Angelos in RI, CT, MA, etc. Can't beat 'em.



Brother, what do people do when you ask for a coffee cabinet?


----------



## Calvin'scuz (Oct 9, 2008)

48% - just about 3 feet north of the mason-dixon.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 9, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> 30% "strong" Yankee! I was worried that living 19 years south of the Mason-Dixon line would have corrupted me. Thankfully you can take the man out of the north but not the north out of the man.



Did you put "youse"


----------



## Herald (Oct 9, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > 30% "strong" Yankee! I was worried that living 19 years south of the Mason-Dixon line would have corrupted me. Thankfully you can take the man out of the north but not the north out of the man.
> ...



What do you think?


----------



## Quickened (Oct 9, 2008)

39% (Yankee). A definitive Yankee.

It busted me being in Wi more than once! HA!


----------



## turmeric (Oct 9, 2008)

I got 54% Dixie, then I did it again to reflect how I talked when I was a kid in Southeast Kansas. Got 58% Dixie that time. Who says "you'uns"? "Youse" is Pennsylvania, I know


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 9, 2008)

I think you-uns is PA as well, maybe western, youse is definitely NJ and NY.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2008)

57% (Dixie). Barely into the Dixie category.

I was conflicted on some answers. Both my parents are from New London, CT so I've heard subs called grinders but I haven't lived anywhere for more than 6 years since 1968 and a good portion of that time has been Texas and Virginia. In fact, with 5 tours in VA, I've lived in VA a total of 7 years - now the longest total stay in any State.

A, for instance, is that I probably pronounced some words a certain way just years ago but I now pronounce them differently - I sometimes pronounce route both root and rowt.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 9, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> 57% (Dixie). Barely into the Dixie category.
> 
> I was conflicted on some answers. Both my parents are from New London, CT so I've heard subs called grinders but I haven't lived anywhere for more than 6 years since 1968 and a good portion of that time has been Texas and Virginia. In fact, with 5 tours in VA, I've lived in VA a total of 7 years - now the longest total stay in any State.
> 
> A, for instance, is that I probably pronounced some words a certain way just years ago but I now pronounce them differently - I sometimes pronounce route both root and rowt.


You're a global nomad/third culture kid, Rich.

It was always fun to go 'home' to visit relatives, and have them say you sounded like a 'furriner'. But it makes you capable of communicating with all sorts of people.


----------



## Athaleyah (Oct 9, 2008)

Something must be wrong...

100% (Dixie). Is General Lee your father?

I don't think of my speech as southern at all. Oh well, at least now I can talk about the War of Northern Aggression.


----------



## Kim G (Oct 9, 2008)

"65% (Dixie). A definitive Southern score!"

I thought I escaped my Georgia/Florida upbringing.  I didn't realize that regions shape vocabulary words.I don't speak with a southern accent, though.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 9, 2008)

76% Dixie


----------



## Solus Christus (Oct 9, 2008)

53% Dixie? I was born in Canada and I've never lived in the south. Perhaps the South *is* rising again.


----------



## kalawine (Oct 9, 2008)

65% (Dixie). A definitive Southern score! I figure this is odd considering that I live in East Central Mississippi.  According to television and movies I should be at 200%.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 9, 2008)

I got 57% Dixie.  I grew up in WA but my mom's side hails from Arkansas so that must be what happened.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 9, 2008)

Curt said:


> FrielWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 35%, definitive Northern. Awww, yeah! I still call it soda - when I lived in Rhode Island, I said that I wanted a pop and nobody, I mean nobody ever knew what I meant. And, by the by, Coke is a carbonated cola beverage made by the Coca-Cola Corporation or carbon ash used as a heat source to melt iron or steel -- that's it.
> ...



They have no idea whatsoever - and I mean they are lost. 

I really, really miss coffee milk...a lot. Do you have it in Maine? They make the syrup in RI. Ran out several years ago. I found that if I make really strong coffee and use a ratio of about 1:12 and a bunch of sugar, it tastes like coffee milk.


----------



## Curt (Oct 9, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > FrielWatcher said:
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 9, 2008)

39% (Yankee). A definitive Yankee.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 9, 2008)

Curt said:


> FrielWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Curt said:
> ...


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> BTW, some of the answer choices didn't include my region at all.
> 
> The answer to the last question for me was "ball bug." We even played an entertaining form of billiards with them. You had to move fast or the balls got up and crawled away.



56% (Dixie).
I didn't know the roly poly had so many names!


----------



## HokieAirman (Oct 9, 2008)

> 67% (Dixie). A definitive Southern score!



Thanks to my New Englander Parent's. I was born & raised in Virginia. My language is influenced by my folks. My parents are Southerners at heart, though; that's why they moved down here, after all. If you asked my wife to take this quiz...she'd probably score a 100%. Born in SE Missouri, moved to Virginia when she was 6 and lived around a lot of Old Order Mennonites in the Shenandoah Valley...very heavy southern accents...

That was fun!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 9, 2008)

76% (Dixie). That is a pretty strong Southern score!


----------



## KMK (Oct 10, 2008)

Theoretical said:


> 55% (Dixie). Barely into the Dixie category.



Me too. Even though I have lived in CO and CA most of my life. It must be because my family is all from MO (pronounced Mizzourah). Is MO south of the Mason Dixon Line?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 11, 2008)

KMK said:


> Theoretical said:
> 
> 
> > 55% (Dixie). Barely into the Dixie category.
> ...



Woohoo, another person from Mizzourah! Whereabouts?


----------



## matt01 (Oct 11, 2008)

52% (Dixie). Barely into the Dixie category.


----------



## Honor (Oct 11, 2008)

82% Dixie....is that all?


----------



## kalawine (Oct 11, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Why call it the Yankee/Dixie quiz at all? There are many more regions in the States besides these two? West Coast, Eastern Seaboard, Upper Eastern Seaboard (Maine), Great Lakes, Midwest.... Southeast.... but the survey clumps everyone into these two groups. Why?



'Cause, if "ya'll" don't talk like we Southerners do you HAVE to be a Yankee!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 11, 2008)

94% (Dixie). Is General Lee your father?

Ah vey!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 11, 2008)

40% (Yankee). A definitive Yankee.


----------



## tellville (Oct 11, 2008)

65% (Dixie). A definitive Southern score!

Interesting given that I grew up in Edmonton, Alberta which is the most northern major city in North America (key word here is MAJOR, as in a million people in the metro area, so Alaska's cities don't count )

The other Canadians I saw were also Southern. Maybe there is some sort of linguistic connection between the people of Canada and the South


----------



## KMK (Oct 11, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Theoretical said:
> ...



I am from the home town of Harry Truman! (Independence) In fact, my aunt worked for him at the Truman Library.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 13, 2008)

100% Dixie

Surprise surprise. It must have heard my drawl in my typing.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 13, 2008)

89% (Dixie). Did you have any Confederate ancestors?

Answer: Yes.


----------



## Grace Alone (Oct 13, 2008)

83% Dixie, as expected.


----------



## shackleton (Oct 13, 2008)

I live in Northeast Kansas and got 54% Dixie.


----------

